# Re-applying / question to infantry soldiers



## Sinah (16 Jun 2009)

Hi, first off thanks for taking the time to read my question. I applied and was accepted in feb of 2008 and went to St.Jean for my BMQ, just after I got there my gf's mother had passed away from cancer and my dad also became very sick so I vr'ed to come home and help out and be there for my gf and my family. Now my question is, is it still possible for me to join up again and do I have to do all the testing over again. 

And my question to infantry soldiers is, how many have actually picked it for a full-time career and stuck with it and not switched trades I've heard from a few people that its a very hard career choice (which I kinda figured) and that alot of people end up trying to switch trades. I really like the idea of being an infantry soldier and I want to be in the army as a full career, is there anyone that would recommend that or should I pick another trade. Again thanks for taking the time to read this and answer my questions


----------



## Slaw (16 Jun 2009)

You do have to do a medical and interview again as well as an ERC. But the process is a bit faster since you did have previous service(even 1 week counts as previous service) I am doing the same thing and I recieved a call one month after reapplying with my dates to go. My initial application took more then 9 months. Good Luck!


----------



## Sinah (16 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the info good luck on your course. I'm actually going to the recruiting office tomorrow. I'll post what they tell me.


----------



## Slaw (16 Jun 2009)

Sinah said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info good luck on your course. I'm actually going to the recruiting office tomorrow. I'll post what they tell me.



Thanks. Oh and when you go bring your release information CFLRS gave you when you released, They will want copies of it all to help verify your previous service.


----------



## Big burn (16 Jun 2009)

it is not quite the same for me since I vr from the reserve and came back in the reserve and switched trades at the same time from armour to infantry but took me a year to come back.  Even if i was in the supp. res. it did took me a year to get back in and i already had 1 year of service.  I know it can vary a lot but i just wanted to share what was my experience of getting out and back in.


----------



## Sinah (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks I appreciate it alot. Are you still in? how are u liking infantry?


----------



## Sythen (17 Jun 2009)

> how are u liking infantry?



There will be times when you feel like the most useless person alive because you spend weeks counting lockers.. Then there will be times that you don't even know what day it is anymore because you will be so busy that you lose track.. I've never seen a happy medium...


----------



## Sinah (17 Jun 2009)

sounds like a blast to me. Thanks for all the info guys :camo:


----------



## Rinker (17 Jun 2009)

I have yet to start my career in the infantry. But I seem to be heading for bmq in September. I will do my initial contract for three years and might resign right away. However once I turn 21, I may get a great opportunity to work outside of the country for a year. Then I would come back reapply. Would working outside of the country for a year be a problem, and might make it so I could not get back in. But I still am not for sure getting that chance. The country would be South Africa. But I am still 18, so I can have my dreams.


----------



## Sinah (30 Jun 2009)

So just a heads up, I went to the recruitment office and filled out all the paperwork, didn't have to do the aptitude test again. The day after I filled out and handed in my paperwork they called my references and now I'm just waiting to get my files from ottawa to come in and then were going to schedule the interview/medical and then from there get my dates. Getting pretty excited!!


----------



## traviss-g (30 Jun 2009)

Awesome! I'm in a similar position, I had already applied once although I never went any further than completing my medical, CFAT and interview, I passed them and was going for NCM Infantry. I re-applied a week ago and they said everything was still valid from last time (7 months ago) so they sent my file away to be re-viewed, said it would take 4 weeks, so I have 3 more to go...hopefully.


----------



## Sinah (8 Jul 2009)

So, I got my date for my medical/interview. It's going to be on the 17th which I had plans to travel to Montreal (going to see cirque du soleil) so had to push that up to leaving in the afternoon, no big deal there. I'm getting pretty excited to go again. Well wish me luck for the 17th


----------



## Raylee (14 Jul 2009)

For some, the infantry is hands down perfect for them, and they will stay in it for their whole careers. I know quite a few warrants who are infanteers through and through, and some how their bodies have somewhat defied the brutal impact of this trade. Some change trades at the beginning because it isn't for them (I guess they don't like rucking in 45+ degree heat with no water..), and some love it but their knees and backs are too worn out from punishment to continue the trade, so they opt for a less strenuous job. It's safe to say that after 20 years in the infantry, you aren't going to have any knees left unless you are really lucky..


----------



## 3rdroyal (19 Jul 2009)

It's a good life, not just a job. You get out of it what you put into it. There are many days when you'll want to smash your head into the wall, and many days when you cant wipe the sh** eating grin off your face. It really isnt for everybody though. Most guys do 3 years and get out, not because its physically too hard, but because of daily frustrations in garrison. A novel could be written about that subject...


----------



## Sinah (20 Jul 2009)

Another update: had my interview and medical passed them both great, got merit listed for infantry which is awesome but here's the kicker there not really looking for to many infantry guys something like 40 for RCR and 78 for PPCLI so hopefully I can be one of those guys. So now just a waiting game they told me that if I don't hear back in 2 weeks to give them a shout which would be the end of July but I'm going to wait till the end of the first week of August and give them a shout if I didn't hear anything by that point.


----------



## Rinker (20 Jul 2009)

well I did get in for PPCLI, was merit listed for approximately 3 weeks. But I really want to get into 3ppcli, does anyone know if they take new guys or do they mostly get people that transfer over there. It really isn't a huge deal for me to get there I would just prefer it.


----------



## MikeL (20 Jul 2009)

Rinker really? Yes newly qualified Infantrymen coming off BIQ can goto 3PPCLI aswell as the other two battalions. Each BIQ course will be slotted for one of the Battalions. An no you don't get to pick which battalion you goto.


----------



## Jungle (20 Jul 2009)

INFLAR said:
			
		

> It's safe to say that after 20 years in the infantry, you aren't going to have any knees left unless you are really lucky..


It's not about luck, it's about pacing yourself. Some guys go "balls-to-the-wall" all the time, then burn themselves out. You have to choose your battles, set priorities and find a balance between the professional and personal aspects of your life.
I'm a Sgt-Maj with over 25 years in the Infantry, and I still enjoy it; I don't count lockers anymore, I have too much work...


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jul 2009)

Jungle said:
			
		

> I'm a Sgt-Maj with over 25 years in the Infantry, and I still enjoy it...


Yes, but you got to work with me....  ;D


----------



## Jungle (20 Jul 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, but you got to work with me....  ;D


Yeah, but you are unique...  ;D


----------



## Rinker (20 Jul 2009)

Rinker really? I am not sure what this is (sarcasm?). Yea I know they do not let you pick what battalion you go too. But I wasn't sure if 3ppcli took people directly as I here lots of people would like to transfer into them as it is in edmonton. So now I guess I wait and see. :nod:


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

Rinker said:
			
		

> Rinker really? I am not sure what this is (sarcasm?). Yea I know they do not let you pick what battalion you go too. But I wasn't sure if 3ppcli took people directly as I here lots of people would like to transfer into them as it is in edmonton. So now I guess I wait and see. :nod:



I think it may have been sarcasm - just let it go.

I admire that you have a goal - but as someone else has already pointed out, you'll go to the Battalion that the military has decided you'll go to.  If you're lucky, you may get your wish - but no one here can predict the future.

Best of luck to you.


Roy


----------



## Pil (21 Jul 2009)

Rinker said:
			
		

> But I wasn't sure if 3ppcli took people directly as I here lots of people would like to transfer into them as it is in edmonton. So now I guess I wait and see. :nod:



I don't know what you're getting at man, 1VP is in Edmonton too. 

Maybe you mean lot's of people want to be in 3VP before they join the infantry thinking that they'll get to be Johnny Paratrooper for a couple years before becoming a JTF-2 ninjasniper. Then in battle school realize rucksacks are heavy?


----------



## Rinker (21 Jul 2009)

O didn't know that there was 2 units in edmonton. I just hoping I don't get stuck in shilo. No I don't expect to be a ninja sniper, I am 18, and don't want to be in some small town with nothing happening ever. But I will go wherever I have too. Like I said it is not much of a problem.


----------



## MikeL (21 Jul 2009)

Rinker Brandon(2nd biggest city in Manitoba) is 20mins from Shilo an Winnipeg is 2 hours away so its not to bad. Now the winters... thats another story


----------



## GAP (22 Jul 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Rinker Brandon(2nd biggest city in Manitoba) is 20mins from Shilo an Winnipeg is 2 hours away so its not to bad. Now the winters... thats another story



It's a dry cold.....


----------



## Journeyman (22 Jul 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> It's a dry cold.....



 :rofl:


----------



## Sinah (30 Jul 2009)

So finally update: leaving for BMQ on August 15th for a start on August 17th. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Smity199 (30 Jul 2009)

that was quick, congratulations!
did you get in for infantry?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2009)

Do you look  before you cross the street?


----------



## Smity199 (30 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do you look  before you cross the street?



Is that directed at me?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2009)

Smity199 said:
			
		

> Is that directed at me?



Yes.


----------



## Sinah (31 Jul 2009)

It was really quick, and yes I did get in for infantry but was told that they are practically full but I'm sure that number fluctuates with drop outs and other factors.


----------

